
Show HN: Functional Programming Interactive Tutorial for Kids - viebel
http://kids.klipse.tech/
======
viebel
A note to the parents: This tutorial's goal is to teach the kids the
foundations of functional programming, in a fun and interactive way. It is
mostly based on Clojure and LISP.

The code snippets are interactive. It is supposed to be fun for kids to play
with that.

